# Duke



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Suddenly at 6? A few things come to mind. I'm sorry 

I hope you can hug Max soon, hurry home :heartbeat


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jo, it was something about an embolism and air around his lungs and heart - I was crying too hard to get the details straight, this came from out of nowhere. They were going to put a tube in to relieve it, and he died before they could. When I get the details straight, I'll let you know, right now we're just crying too much. Max was supposed to spend the weekend with Duke so my husband could work and not have to worry about him being home alone. How is he going to handle Duke not being there? Beth said she wants to have Max there, that she's going to be his first therapy case. 

I'm just so greeped.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your friends loss and your loss too. It is especially hard when it is so sudden. Maybe it will do her good letting her dog sit Max this weekend. It may do her good. She can do alot of hugging him and he can kiss her tears.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you. I had the same thought, that it might help her heal to have Max to love and cuddle. I'm a little seflishly worried about how Max is gonna handle it without his best friend there, but I think they just might help each other.

I think I'll go visit my nephew tomorrow and love on his two mastiffs.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Duke. Hugs to you, Max and your friend.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry Max lost a good buddy. I'm sure he would be a big comfort to your friend if he could be there so they could share the good memories of their buddy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I hope Max will help heal all of your aching hearts.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Never easy to lose a friend... I'm sure Max was aware of the sadness.. certainly he knew Duke wasn't there to play with. 

Loving thoughts heading your way... 

Chris, Bob and Natasha


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you, Chris and everyone. It's still so hard, I went to Beth's tonight to drop Max off and it hits me all over again, no Duke running to me to get his ears scratched, to give me kisses. My students probably thought I was nuts, coming to class all teary again. I miss him so much.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry. Thats so sad.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm not sure how I missed this but I'm just so sorry. It's never easy - never.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry its so hard when its so sudden.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of Duke. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That is so sad....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you all, I know it's eventually gonna be better but it's still pretty raw. It kinda helps to know he didn't suffer, but not really.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear  I hope that Max will help your friend feel a little bit better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am SO VERY SORRY about Duke-how AWFUL for you being gone!
You and Max will heal in time, Thank God you have one another.
I AM SO SORRY!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you, Karen
All I could think was that I didn't kiss Duke goodbye the last time I saw him, and when I realized it half way home, I told Max "oh, I'll get him twice next time." Now there won't be a next time.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Momma.. that's a difficult thought to carry around in your heart. Give those 2 kisses to Max... and then give Max 2 more from me.


----------

